# i believe that



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

There is no more blood their poop. I also see their more active and talk more


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya I'm so happy for u!!!!!!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Great! Sounds like the problem is solved!


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks their getting spoiled now


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good to know for the future. Mine eat the paper and the hay. I don't use wood chips so I would never have guessed that.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I uses it for my other four and nothing happened to them so I used it but this two.seem to be more of a brat with things


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats good news.


----------

